
Twitter vs. Email.  Fight! - r00k
http://codeulate.com/?p=19
======
foulmouthboy
There's always space for email. My private phone conversations might be useful
and/or interesting to random people and somebody out there might have some
helpful insight, but seriously... They're my _private_ phone conversations.

Maybe I'm old school, but for me, there actually is something appealing about
expressing a thought in more than 140 characters and specifically to a person
of my choosing. I'm Web 1.0 like that.

~~~
rantfoil
Exactly right. Email is private and will never go away. But twitter is useful.
They're just different.

So different, that we created posterous to bridge the gap. =)

------
misterbwong
Translation: Apples vs. Oranges. Fight!

foulmouthboy is right: There may be some overlap between these two
communication mediums but they have two different purposes.

------
kqr2
Maybe e-mail clients should have a button "post to blog" for instances where
people want to share their emails immediately to others.

~~~
d0mine
Use a _Send_ button. <http://posterous.com/>

------
trickjarrett
Email has it's share of problems, but it is a necessary tool. Businesses are
utilizing Twitter and other media more and more, my office has only two people
I can think of who aren't on twitter. It is used for inter-office
communication etc.

However, email is the incumbent technology so it takes a major paradigm shift
to unseat it. Something I haven't seen any new technology come close to.

------
paul9290
I believe Twitter is a solution to the too much email issue, especially when
they allow for groups. It forces people to get their point across in 140
characters. Why go on and on?

------
d0mine
Mailing lists are there for a reason.

